# Error: cannot find symbol - variable



## jk4711 (5. Jun 2015)

Hallo Java-Forum,

wir sind gerade Java am lernen! Erste Schritte und erhalten eine Fehlermeldung in BlueJ, die wir nicht nachvollziehen können.
Programm absolut Anfänger!

Nach dem der Variablen Vorname über die Konsole von BlueJ ein neuer Wert zugewiesen wird, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

Error: cannot find symbol - varialbe "Der Name der in der Box eingegeben wurde"




```
public class Ticketautomat
{
    //Variablen deklarieren
    private String Vorname = "Kunde";
    
    //setMethode Vorname
    public void setVorname(String Vorname_neu)
    {
        Vorname = Vorname_neu;
    }
```


----------



## strußi (5. Jun 2015)

variablennamen immer klein schreiben 

da müsste doch noch eine fehlermeldung über die konsole kommen. was steht dadrin.

es liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an dieser zuweisung. den Fehlercode anschauen und die entsprechende klasse/codestelle posten


----------



## jk4711 (5. Jun 2015)

Die Fehlermeldung erscheint nach der Eingabe im BlueJ Methodenaufruf!


----------



## jk4711 (5. Jun 2015)

Fehler gefunden!

Ich habe bei der Eingabe des String-Wertes die Anführungszeichen vergessen!


----------

